

Yes, CMOs Drive Business Value - melindajb
http://www.cmo.com/articles/2014/1/31/cmo_impact_study.html

======
dragonwriter
So, a study by a former corporate Chief Marketing Officer (CMO) published in
an outlet marketed to CMOs (cmo.com), consisting of survey completed mostly by
CMOs, found that giving broader authority to CMOs is good for firms.

So, marketers marketing to marketers by marketing the value of marketers.

~~~
melindajb
Perhaps! Though not unlike hacker news, where hackers market the value of
hacking to other hackers. ;)

